# Topics > Pet tech >  Microchip Pet Door, SureFlap Ltd., Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - SureFlap Ltd.

Home page - surepetcare.com/pet-doors/microchip-pet-door

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the SureFlap Microchip Pet Door

Apr 17, 2013




> The SureFlap Microchip Pet Door has been designed for large cats and small dogs and uses the same microchip reading technology as the SureFlap Microchip Cat Flap. The pet door also has a curfew mode, so that it can be programmed to lock and unlock at specified times. Watch this video to learn more about the SureFlap Microchip Pet Door and how it can give your pet more freedom.

----------

